
Zero Day Snafus – Hunting Memory Allocation Bugs - AlexDenisov
https://suchakra.wordpress.com/2019/10/07/zero-day-snafus-hunting-memory-allocation-bugs/
======
conikeec
Great post

------
fanofhacking
Nice

